# Score Today



## roadie33 (Jun 20, 2015)

Went to an Auction today and scored some nice Starrett tools.
There was no one there that actually new what this stuff was or what it was worth.
I also picked up some scrap aluminum. 1/4" - 1/2" thick flat stock different widths and lengths.
Got these for $10 each a 1 - 2 - 3 inch Mics


$ 5 for this Thickness indicator.


Large Caliper $ 2.50 in a box with other junk & Smaller caliper set are new Craftsman.


The best buy was this 12" No 98 level with extra bubble vial. Brand new in original box.
$50


----------



## newbydave (Jun 20, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Went to an Auction today and scored some nice Starrett tools.
> There was no one there that actually new what this stuff was or what it was worth.
> I also picked up some scrap aluminum. 1/4" - 1/2" thick flat stock different widths and lengths.
> Got these for $10 each a 1 - 2 - 3 inch Mics
> ...


You should be embarassed, you stole that stuff.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 20, 2015)

Sweet score!! You and a "Shopvac"® have so much in common right now; its not even funny!!!!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 20, 2015)

That was only a fraction of what I got today. My Dodge 1500 PU bed was full, plus the back seat.
Got over a dozen brand new reamers, new index boxes of Number, letter and fractional drills.
I spent around $300 but if I had to buy all of it from store it would be well over $1000.
He had a South Bend heavy 10 that went for $450. Atlas floor Drill press for $70. It was all very tight and no backlash.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 20, 2015)

A really great haul!  I gotta start reading auction flyers!


----------



## kvt (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok,  who did you rob.   I wish I could just find the stuff here, Much less get it for the prices that you guys are paying.   NIce hall anyway.  
Keep up the good work.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 21, 2015)

Great haul


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 21, 2015)

I am like you guys. I rarely,  if ever find good deals like this. I am on a high with all this new stuff. Going to be in basement all day sorting thru everything.


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 21, 2015)

You're not in Kansas anymore, you're in tool Heaven!


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 21, 2015)

Got some more pics of other stuff I've found after sorting thru all of the boxes I had in the basement. Still have to go thru about 6 more out in the garage. also picked up a 12" squirrel cage fan and 2 motors with adjustable pulleys on them. I'll use one to power the fan for in the garage.

Some carbide tooling. The 4 on left still have wax on them.




Never heard of this name but they are solidly made.



a couple of 2MT drills




Taps, dies and a key cutter.




If anyone knows what these are and what they are for let me know. They were still in tubes, but no label.



Height gauges, Ridgid 1/2" drill chuck.




Some Aluminium.



A nice little vise.


----------



## hman (Jun 22, 2015)

Dietzgen was pretty much a high end manufacturer of drafting instruments.

The two "Starz" items look like single acting air cylinders.  Do they have a threaded port in the back end?  If my guess is right, the rods will extend further out when you send in compressed air, and will retract (internal spring) when pressure is released.


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 22, 2015)

There is a Allen head screw in the Back end. No other openings.
I can push the rod in with considerable force, then it will slowly come back out on its own.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like you did good.

You do know that the picture is of a drill & a reamer right?


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 22, 2015)

LOL yeah I know. I was just still excited when I found them in the bottom of a box.


----------



## george wilson (Jun 22, 2015)

What a great haul!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 22, 2015)

> If anyone knows what these are and what they are for let me know. They were still in tubes, but no label.


Looks like miniature shock absorbers used to control end travel of a pneumatic slide arrangement.

Parker, SMC, and ACE make some like that too.


----------



## Rex Walters (Jun 22, 2015)

Christmas came early. 

How did you find out about the auction?


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 23, 2015)

A website that lists all of them in Kansas and Missouri.
http://kansasauctions.net/


----------

